
Notes on the upcoming release of Scala 2.12 - based2
http://get-scala.org/2.12
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5ab948/scala_2...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5ab948/scala_212_release_notes/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/5a6lzq/better_releas...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/5a6lzq/better_release_notes_for_scala_212/)

